
Breached elasticsearch servers leks millions of records (fresh report) - Kanaban12
https://spyse.com/blog/cybersecurity-research/breached-elasticsearch-servers-leaks-millions-of-records
======
Kanaban12
Report includes: 1\. companies that exposes data 2\. types of data 3\. methods
of finding such databases

